# 22mm Vs 24mm



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

Hello Ecigssa peeps

As the title states 22mm vs 24mm...atties.
Which is better?
Which one gives you better flavour?
Which gives more clouds?
Which is easier to build?
Is a 22 RTA or 24 RTA better?
Is a 22 or 24 RDA better?

What about 25mm?....one thing at a time lets stick to 22 and 24 for now 

Whats everyones views and opinions on the matter and whats your experiences (more solid than opinions) on the matter.

There is no right and wrong here this is just a discussion and views will be diffrent but it would be interesting to see everyones different views.

And go....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

Some people say that if you want a flavour RDA then get a 22mm but i beg to differ my top 2 RDA are both 24mm one is a single coil RDA (Flave24) the other is a dual coil RDA but i use it in single coil (Dead Rabbit 24).

I have tried a few single coil 22mm atties and for me personally nothing touches my top 2 in the flavour department.

I really do not believe 2mm makes such a diffrence in a atty in order to make a statment that if you want a flavour atty than get a 22mm atty.

Whats everyone elses views ?


----------



## skola (16/1/18)

Great topic @Clouds4Days. 
In my experience, 22mm RBA's with smaller internal chambers offer a more condensed flavorful vape than 24mm RBA's. 
I find that in order to get the most flavour out of a bigger RBA, one needs thicker wire and bigger diameter coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

skola said:


> I find that in order to get the most flavour out of a bigger RBA, one needs thicker wire and bigger diameter coils.



This is true brother you do need slightly bigger coils in a 24 (nothing smaller than 3mm i.d) i find between 3 and 3.5 i.d works well for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## skola (16/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> This is true brother you do need slightly bigger coils in a 24 (nothing smaller than 3mm i.d) i find between 3 and 3.5 i.d works well for me.


100% my experience as well.
With regards to your experience with a single coil in a Dead Rabbit 24, I have to agree that it does give a nice flavorful vape. Slightly more air mixed into it and maybe that's where i perceive it to mute the flavour ever so slightly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (16/1/18)

Which is better? - I prefer 24 RTAs purely for juice capacity, I have a 22mm conqueror which was brilliant but ran through juice very quickly 
Which one gives you better flavour? - Difficult, this comes down to the build deck and airflow in my opinion
Which gives more clouds? - I would say 24 because you can use bigger coils
Which is easier to build? - 24mm for space
Is a 22 RTA or 24 RTA better? Nope
Is a 22 or 24 RDA better? - Possible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

skola said:


> 100% my experience as well.
> With regards to your experience with a single coil in a Dead Rabbit 24, I have to agree that it does give a nice flavorful vape. Slightly more air mixed into it and maybe that's where i perceive it to mute the flavour ever so slightly.



Have you played around with the airflow brother?
I find about 3/4 open works well for me.
At half open i found the flavour too intense and hit me in the back of my throat makeing me want to cough.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

Another great 24mm RDA that i hear packs tons of flavour is the Dijiflavour Drop.
My brother @Scouse45 rates this RDA very highly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

Then there are 2 RTA i use for MTL which i love, one is a 22 and the other a 24.
The 22- Coppervape Skyline i use for my menthol fruit profiles.
The 24- Merlin Mini 24 i use for tobacco and bakery profiles.

The skyline is great for tobacco profiles too i just find it doesn't give me such a nice throat hit as the Merlin does with this profile.
And i find the Merlin brings out menthol more than the skyline Thats why i prefer using the skyline for this profile.


----------



## Raindance (16/1/18)

Hi C4D, provocative thread.

Because the days where all RDA' were merely round tubes stuck on a small bucket containing two posts to connect wires to are long gone, i do not believe the diameter of the atty has very much to do with anything anymore. Sure, big coils fit better in larger atties but internal airflow structures can turn a 24mm atty chamber into the same size of a 22 and even smaller.

As for RTA's, 24mm simply suggests more juice capacity in most cases. Build decks may be larger but that is not a given.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CHase (16/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Some people say that if you want a flavour RDA then get a 22mm but i beg to differ my top 2 RDA are both 24mm one is a single coil RDA (Flave24) the other is a dual coil RDA but i use it in single coil (Dead Rabbit 24).
> 
> I have tried a few single coil 22mm atties and for me personally nothing touches my top 2 in the flavour department.
> 
> ...




Hey bud, what build are you using single coil in the DR 24, pic would also be great if possible !


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

CHase said:


> Hey bud, what build are you using single coil in the DR 24, pic would also be great if possible !



Hey bud, im running a Alien from V CORP in her, i dont know the specs of the coil though.
I just chatted to Kaos and told him what atty im running and he helped me out with what coils would run best.

I will snap some pics later at home when i have the atty by me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi C4D, provocative thread.



I wanted to start this thread mainly cause of always hearing if you want a flavour atty go for a 22mm

My view on 22mm vs 24mm is it does not actually make a diffrence what size you go if in search of flavour.

It all comes down to the desighn of the atty.

Many 22mm kick 24mm butt same as many 24mm kicks many 22mm butt.

Some even say 30mm kicks many 22 and 24 butts.
My friend @boxerulez just loves his mizer plus.


----------



## Clouds4Days (16/1/18)

Another important note is also the juice you run as i stated above.

Many dont like the Entheon RDA and i really enjoy mine with some Dacadant Clouds- Freeze Breath inside.

Thats the only juice i run in her as i get such a beautiful balance of fruits and mojito with a nice not over powering chill.


----------



## Carnival (16/1/18)

Great thread!

I'll be following it.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/1/18)

For me, it mostly boils down to the build. How many times on this forum have you heard people say they get rubbish flavour from RTA/RDA x or y? Then several members come along and say that RDA/RTA x is fantastic. They offer a build solution and voila it's a great atty. There are clearly exceptions where certain attys have objective problems (leaking, overheating, poor threads, flush 510 etc.). Very few attys (apart from the aforementioned) released in the last year are absolute junk. If you persevere with them you will at least get them to an acceptable level. 
There are some attys which are almost foolproof. Hadaly, Wasp and Skyline come to mind. Even with a bad (inappropriate) coil and poor wicking you can still get a decent vape. Build them correctly and you get fantastic results.
I recently dusted off my old Goblin Mini V2 and installed a simple SS round wire dual coil (0.25 Ohm). I am amazed at the flavour and haven't been able to put it down. I don't think that I built it differently in the past, and yet the flavour it delivers is way better than I remember. All I can think is that the coils are perfectly placed and the wicking is perfect. I just hope that I can repeat it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (16/1/18)

I don't think an atty being 24mm excludes it from producing good flavour. But 24mm atties have typically been designed for cloud chuckers due to their ability to handle larger builds. 

Flavour seems, in my non-scientfic/non-expert opinion, to be influenced by the size of the atty chamber, amount of airflow and it's angle, and the distance of the coil from one's mouth.

In my experience 22mm atties which claim to be flavour atties have small chambers, usually with a domed top cap, which produces a concentrated hit of vapour. Side or bottom airflow (or a combination of both) tends to deliver better flavour too, I found the aeolus lite and pulse 22 just couldn't achieve the same as the wasp or hadaly on the flavour front: top airflow vs side/bottom airflow.

The distance from the coil to your mouth also has a small bearing on the amount of flavour delivered. The further the vapour travels the more the flavour seems to diminish as it mixes with the air. 

Having said the above, my favourite atty at the moment is a 24mm. I'm thoroughly enjoying the Advken Gorge, it is short with a seriously reduced chamber and angled side airflow. With a 3.5mm ID coil I find the flavour it produces to be luscious.


(please excuse the dirty coil! It'll be replaced tonight )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## spiv (16/1/18)

It seems like the general consensus is that a small chamber gives good flavour. This can be achieved by the RDA design or by adding more cotton or bigger builds. 
There's a balance that needs to be struck with coil size and chamber size, with cotton helping fill out the chamber. 
The quicker the vapour enters your mouth, the better the flavour. 

Also, dual coils will effectively double the flavour. The Goon 1.5, for example, effectively makes 2 small chambers which helps a lot with the flavour. 

Airflow just adds to the turbulence and increases the time it takes for the vapour to get into your mouth. 

So I don't think there's a big difference between 22mm and 24mm. It's the builds in the RDAs that make the difference. Some RDAs do some things better than others (e.g. airflow and reduced chambers) which is where they differ.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Raindance (16/1/18)

spiv said:


> It seems like the general consensus is that a small chamber gives good flavour. This can be achieved by the RDA design or by adding more cotton or bigger builds.
> There's a balance that needs to be struck with coil size and chamber size, with cotton helping fill out the chamber.
> The quicker the vapour enters your mouth, the better the flavour.
> 
> ...


My most bestest best atty at the moment being the OL16. I can not imagine it being possible to get more flavor than this. Its like drinking the juice. Then again I've been proven wrong many times and my vape life was enriched each time so lets see what lies ahead!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (16/1/18)

Raindance said:


> My most bestest best atty at the moment being the OL16. I can not imagine it being possible to get more flavor than this. Its like drinking the juice. Then again I've been proven wrong many times and my vape life was enriched each time so lets see what lies ahead!
> 
> Regards



Sounds like you and the OL16 are getting along just fine  great atty

I wouldn't call the Hadley the best atty out there but I definitely experience the best flavour from it, something worth exploring imho  

Best regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (17/1/18)

I was always under the impression that a RDA/RSA/RTA should perform the same no matter what wire you use oh how wrong I was....

Like for me the Skyclone produces best experience with normal SS wire with fruity flavors. The BB again shines for me with a nice Nano fancy coil in it with menthols. RDAs are a whole other level also been running normal Haywire 24g in most till I discovered all these fused alien staggered what what coils man oh man what a revelation! I do still run flatwire in some but the DR 24 running a single monster 3.5 Fused Clappie and I'm get same if not better flavor than with dual flatwires.

So to me it's what everyone already mentioned combined with what wire/fancy coil you run. Given not everyone can afford these coils but if you maintain them they can last you a while which imo justifies the price....


----------



## Andre (17/1/18)

Raindance said:


> My most bestest best atty at the moment being the OL16. I can not imagine it being possible to get more flavor than this. Its like drinking the juice. Then again I've been proven wrong many times and my vape life was enriched each time so lets see what lies ahead!
> 
> Regards


Been my bestest for a few years now. Try the hyped ones every now and then, but always come back to the OL16. Only the Exocet/Flow in a BB can compete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/18)

@Andre and @Raindance maybe im doing something wrong but i didnt enjoy my OL16 and this was my 2nd attempt at one.
I bought one and sold it and now i got another after reading a bit about it and landed up selling that one too.

I just dont get that intense rich flavour im looking for. The flavour wasnt bad but i got much better flavour out of some other atties i have.

I did enjoy the draw on the Ol16 though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (17/1/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> @Andre and @Raindance maybe im doing something wrong but i didnt enjoy my OL16 and this was my 2nd attempt at one.
> I bought one and sold it and now i got another after reading a bit about it and landed up selling that one too.
> 
> I just dont get that intense rich flavour im looking for. The flavour wasnt bad but i got much better flavour out of some other atties i have.
> ...


Coil placement on the OL16 is verry fickle C4D, half a millimeter up or down can make a huge difference. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/1/18)

@incredible_hullk do you have any feedback on that McFly 14mm RDA you got from VapeGuy ?


----------



## Room Fogger (17/1/18)

Novice ranting view and opinion, but here goes. I have been trying the Wasp 22 (original), Solo 22, Haku22 and Entheon 22, all clones and my Peerless 24 (original), and the BB clones with clone Attis. I find that some give better flavour with certain cotton, certain juices and of course the builds being used. Some shine with one and sucks with another.


The Entheon on the RSQ does not like Hertzoggies, muted flavour, but the Solo and Haku on Pico squeeze does, you taste the apricot. Same build. CB2 for wicking! Even my OBS Nano engine on Therion or Aegis does better. (CB2 and Royal).
Entheon likes cold fruit stuff with WS23, either RSQ or Pico, Haku not so much, not so cold, Pico mostly but RSQ as well. Again same build. Streaky mostly, want to try CB2 next.
Wasp is a winner overall, RSQ and Pico especially desert and bakery, but fruit and cold fruit is also good, Normal Clapton iso Fused, I think Royal the last time I rewicked, but it's not as good fruit wise as the Entheon.
Peerless loves fruits best, Parralell 24g 6/5 wraps NI80 with CB, but bakery and dessert not bad and bigger but also dual coil.
Menthol, Entheon and Solo does better, but rest is not bad.
All are easy to build, Peerless obviously dually, more involved.

Looking at this I think it all boils down to your vaping style,( I am liking less airflow /tighter draw, BB as well currently ), and also your choice of build and juice combination. In the end for me it is the joy of finding the correct atty with the right juice and build, set correctly on the deck with the right cotton to suit my taste and style and mood at that specific moment in time. I also think that wattage will dramatically impact on what you get out regarding flavour and satisfaction.

Can the clone vs original also come into play, maybe so. How big will the difference be, I honestly cannot say as I cannot compare them as I do not have the originals.

If I could only have 1, I would have to say in 22 the Wasp for bakery, and the Entheon for fruit. Yeah, I know that is 2, but it is for 2 totally different uses and flavour profiles. And the Peerless in 24, as this serves my testing the best, so that's 3 now. Is there a perfect all rounder out there, I will keep on looking, maybe I will find _*my perfect one,* but you will have to find the one for you._

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

